# What is the best Pasture grass



## Larry (Aug 4, 2008)

Purchased a farm which had not had any care for some time. Pasture was full of weeds about 6 ft high. I bushhogged it down last year and this year there is a lot of wild BERMUDA GRASS in patches. I am not sure what grass to plant for the donkeys. They are eating what ever is out there now, looks like crab grass or something like it.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 5, 2008)

When we reseed our pastures..we use seed called " KENTUCKY PASTURE BLEND" for horses, not sure who puts it out (hubby isnt home right now). But, I am sure you would be able to go anywhere they sell seed and tell them what you want to do and they would be able to help you for your reseeding. You will want something that dont have alot of alfalfa in it. Donkeys prefer just a nice soft grass. This is also the same blend we use to seed down our hay fields but then we do add extra bags of alfalfa per acre. (this year we did almost 220 acres of hay alone!) Just remember you do want a hardy seed that will come back yearly and with stand some hooves trampling it down..not something that will die out over winter if you live in a hard winter zone like I do. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2008)

You might call the local Dept of Ag. They will custom mix a grass seed mixture that is native to your area. That is what we did, when we built our house in a pasture and wanted to reseed the construction area back to native grasses. It may take several seasons of good management to get a neglected area back in shape.


----------

